# Help, new rat escape...



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

I just got a new rat recently, her name is Olive, she escaped in my room and its all my fault, and I don't want my parents to know she's missing, but if they find her before I do... I'm hoping she is still in my room, I have a lot of pet foods and hiding places in here. Only problem, I can't find her anywhere! She is still quite timid, but doesn't usually run when I go to pick her up. I left her cage door unsecured. Any advise on where I should look? I already checked my closet floor, my boxspring, my dresser drawers, I turned out the pockets of my sweaters and coats... I would try listening for her, but I have so many other animals in my room atm... My ferrets could likely find her, but what they would do with her once found... I can't risk it. Help me...


----------



## ATez (May 5, 2009)

I heard rats really love peanut butter. Try and put a really thin layer on something she won't be able to run with and try and keep her cage nearby and open for her to go into since it's her home she should be glad to find it back. Maybe she fell while exploring and can't get back now she's scared! And if your parents aren't there right now take a flash light and go explore under the apliances!

My ratties haven't excaped (yet!) but hopefully that'll work!
Good luck!!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Daisy has gotten out a few times. She always has the same hiding spot though. If possible take your other animals out of your room and call her then listen carefully. If you had a radiator, check it. Any dirty laundry baskets, check the dresser ( I used to find my old rats in there all the time), trash bins, definitely check all of your bed. Was the door open? What are the odds she has made it into the house?
Leave her cage on the floor with the door open with food nearby. She'll more then likely go back to the cage if she feels safe there.


----------



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

I just got her a few days ago, so her cage isn't really all that familiar to her... I tried peanut butter last night, left a few smears around the room to give her the taste, and then an empty jar with the insides covered in lickable stuff in her cage. Even I can smell it strongly. But last night she appears to have licked the smudges from around the cage, even off the door, but didn't go inside for the rest. She's only young, so is pretty small. I'm pretty sure my door was closed, as I went to handle her, then left for work, and when I got back she was gone. I keep my door closed, and the crack under it is really small. Oh, and last night I mau have dreamed it, but I though I felt little rat feet run over my leg in bed, but it was gone like a flash when I tried to grab for it.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah I had a weird 'dream' a rat ran across my chest and I caught it. But it wasn't a dream and daisy was really running across my chest. 

She's still around so thats good. Make sure you leave water and food out for her. That peanut butter no doubt made her thirsty.

Best of luck.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Be careful with peanut butter, it's well known for making rats choke. If you are using it, water it down a bit. 

I hope Olive turns up soon.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

You can try to set up a rat-friendly trap. I've heard of putting really aromatic, good food in the bottom of a very padded box or bucket, then settping up steps or ramp outside the box or bucket. The hope is that the rat will jump into the bucket to get the goodies, and then be unable to get back out. If you do this, be sure to heavily pad the bottom of the bucket and put some water in with the food so she doesn't get too thirsty. 

Hope you find your girl soon!!


----------



## pentacle565 (May 7, 2009)

YAAAAAY! ;D  
I found her. After i got my shiny new havaheart live animal trap set up, of corse :. During my last search of the room i discover her hiding out in a plastic storage drawer i had searched like 5 times, in a contact lens shipping box in the back. So the moral of the story: If you are looking for a lost pet, buy an expensive tool to catch them, and they will almost certainly turn up just to mock you. :-\


----------



## ATez (May 5, 2009)

Hurray! 

I hope your little friend is all right and not too spooked!


----------



## amadeusmom (May 8, 2009)

I know you just got her..but I'm thinking the first thing you two need to do is communicate..teach her to come to her name...a sound...I say tick tick tick..because tickling is our game and it's the same sound I use when I tickle him.
If I call his name, he comes sometimes. If I make play sounds he always comes...sweeping my foot across the floor..also a game.
Sometimes the dog can "find" him...something she does. Sometimes, she could care less if I do..LOL.
Anyway, it's your first priority..besides once you teach that. You can move on and train her to do lots of cute stuff..coming on command is always first with smart animals. She sounds smart to me.


----------



## joslynn06 (Mar 13, 2009)

amadeusmom said:


> coming on command is always first with smart animals. She sounds smart to me.


whaaaat? coming on command has been the last thing on my ratties minds for 5 months now!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

joslynn06 said:


> whaaaat? coming on command has been the last thing on my ratties minds for 5 months now!


Lol agreed


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

joslynn06 said:


> amadeusmom said:
> 
> 
> > coming on command is always first with smart animals. She sounds smart to me.
> ...


Most of my girls (5 of the 6) know that if I make that kissy noise to come to me. I've got them trained, they might get a treat when I make that noise. I just started making that noise and giving treats, so they would get the idea. Sometimes if I need them to come to me, they don't get a treat but they know they just might get lucky.  It sure helped the other night when we needed to get Josie back in her cage and she decided it was more fun to hide under the shelves where we couldn't reach her. 

Anita


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

me too i make a kissy noise i've got them trained so well that i can move on to tricks now they know how to walk through a hoop they learned it today


----------

